
Rutgers Defunded Student Paper After It Called Out White Supremacist Propaganda - iron0013
https://www.thedailybeast.com/rutgers-defunded-daily-targum-paper-after-it-called-out-white-supremacist-propaganda
======
pmdulaney
How can that be? Calling out white supremacist propaganda is perfectly in line
with progressive ideology and all public universities in the US are
progressive.

------
pmdulaney
Oh, sorry. It was defunded by the students. My mistake.

